
Paid User Acquisition for Early Stage Startups – Part 1 - ihodes
http://blog.interstateanalytics.com/2016/02/29/paid-user-acquisition-for-early-stage-startups-part-1-the-five-rules-of-paid-user-acquisition-2/
======
jamiequint
Hi HN, I'm the author of this post series, happy to answer any questions!

